# Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor Forderungsschreiben der liberECO INKASSO



## sascha (12 September 2011)

*Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen-Anhalt warnt vor Forderungsschreiben der liberECO INKASSO aus 40683 Erkrath im Auftrag einer Firma DVL Media GmbH. Die Verbraucherschützer wittern Betrug.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...derungsschreiben-der-libereco-inkasso-110912/


----------



## Gastposter (13 September 2011)

http://www.insuedthueringen.de/lokal/ilmenau/ilmenau/art83439,1745489


> LiberECO INKASSO meldete sich gestern per mail bei _Freies Wort_. Demnach habe es nach einer "Vielzahl" Betroffener, die sich gemeldet hätten, nun an alle Angeschriebenen ein weiteres Schreiben versandt, in dem die vorausgeschickte Zahlungsaufforderung für gegenstandslos erklärt und sich entschuldigt werde. Die Telefonleitungen seien "völlig überlastet" deswegen. LiberECO habe das Geld für den Neukunden DVL Media GmbH eintreiben wollen, aber inzwischen Zweifel an der Berechtigung der Forderungen. Der Vertrag mit DVL sei fristlos gekündigt, mit Ermittlungsbehörden wolle liberECO eng zusammenarbeiten. Entgegen Aussagen anderer Firmen am Vortag erklärt liberECO, es habe seinen Sitz tatsächlich in der Hertz-Str. 40 in Erkrath, ein 2,5 Meter langes Schild am Haupteingang und ein großflächiges Büro belegten dies.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 September 2011)

Laut Thüringer Polizei liege "der begründete Verdacht nahe, dass die liberECO versucht, Forderungen für einen nicht existierenden Mandanten einzutreiben. Deshalb wird den Betroffenen dazu geraten, eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs zu erstatten."

Hoffentlich weiß die Thüringer Polizei, mit wem man es zu tun hat und schaut genauestmöglich hin.

http://www.homepage-erfolg.de/buch/buch_verkauf_telefonrechnung11.html



> liberECO bietet mit "ECOnnect WebDialer" einen Dialer, der sich automatisch installiert und mit nur einem Klick die neue, kostenpflichtige Verbindung aufbaut.


Google kennt nur noch Reste der Vergangenheit


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weiß die Thüringer Polizei, mit wem man es zu tun hat und schaut genauestmöglich hin.


Wieso sollte sie? Der Sitz von liberECO ist in Nordrheinb-Westfalen und somit ist in Thüringen örtlich keine Polizei für die Sachbearbeitung zuständig. liberECO wiederum hat angeblich:





> ...Vertrag mit DVL sei fristlos gekündigt...


und das bedeutet, dass man sich dort den Schuh nicht anziehen wird, womit der Verdacht der Beihilfe nicht betätigt werden kann. liberECO wird den NRW-Behörden verraten, wer ihr angeblicher Kunde war und man wir auch mitteilen, wohin eingehende Beträge weiter geleitet worden wären - blöd nur, wenn ein Konto erst nachgereicht worden wäre.
Ganz blöd in so einer Sache läufts für Leute, die sich haben einschüchtern lassen und bereits zahlten. Die können nämlich nicht erwarten, dass sie ihr Geld zurück bekommen, weil sie das ja "freiwillig" überweisen hatten. Ein Inkasso behält die eingenommenen Beträge zur Abschöpfung durch Strafverfolger (was aber meist gar nicht passiert) oder dann zur Weiterleitung an den Kunden. Nur eine Rückzahlung an den Einzahler wird i. d. R. nicht vorgenommen, da das so ein Inkassoauftrag das nicht vorsieht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2011)

tolle Konzepte dank toller "Betreuung" derartiger Konzeptersteller durch die politisch Verantwortlichen...


----------



## luisr (20 September 2011)

Es muss nicht immer alles so sein wie es scheint...
http://www.mahnportal.net/news/story/libereco-inkasso-entschuldigt-sich-mahnschreiben.html


----------



## sascha (20 September 2011)

luisr schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer alles so sein wie es scheint...
> http://www.mahnportal.net/news/story/libereco-inkasso-entschuldigt-sich-mahnschreiben.html



Wie wahr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2011)

> Auch wenn die liberECO wie Ihr Geschäftsführer Fr...Th... uns gegenüber betonte, nur eine Zahlungserinnerung verschickt habe und keine Inkassokosten gefordert habe, der Schaden für das Unternehmen sei groß. Neben einem beträchtlichen materiellen Schaden durch den Versand der Schreiben sowie der Entschuldigungen die das Unternehmen wohl selber tragen müsste, sei seinem Unternehmen auch ein beträchtlicher Imageschaden entstanden.


Was ist denn das Image eines Fr* Th*?
Soll ich wirklich mal im Giftschrank suchen?
Globaldialer SL?


> Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Global Dialer - Firmensitz ebenfalls in Palma de Mallorca. Anwahl nach Nauru, immerhin die AGB darf man lesen. Dafür verhält er sich aggressiv gegenüber Dialerschutzprogrammen und versucht sie zu beenden.


Dass damals kein großer Imageschaden entstanden ist (und man ja sogar in gewissen Verbänden als Mitglied gern gesehen war), das gehört zu den Rätseln der Dialerzeit. Aber so einfach ist es heute halt nicht mehr, Geld ohne Risiko einzusammeln


----------



## Teleton (21 September 2011)

Es gehört auch eine gewaltige Portion "Festigkeit im Glauben" dazu bei einer Firma die sich "Deutscher Losclub" nennt daran zu glauben , dass die Forderungen irgendwie berechtigt sein könnten.



> Darüber hinaus versprach das Unternehmen, alle Betroffenen sofort anzuschreiben und über die Ungültigkeit der Forderung zu informieren sowie alle bisher eingegangenen Zahlungen zurück zu erstatten.


Und deshalb soll man jetzt über die Redlichkeit erstaunt sein?
"Liebe Angeschriebenen, unser Kunde war ein faules Ei. Entschuldigung und wir helfen dem nicht mehr beim weiter klauen"


> Auch wenn die liberECO wie Ihr Geschäftsführer F.uns gegenüber betonte,* nur* eine Zahlungserinnerung verschickt habe und keine Inkassokosten gefordert habe, ...


Die nicht erfolgte Geltendmachung von Inkassogebühren  geschah ja wohl in Absprache mit dem Kunden und nicht aus Menschenfreundlichkeit. Möglicherweise lagen auch nach der Geschichte vom Losclub schlicht und einfach die Voraussetzungen des Verzuges nicht vor, so dass Rechtsverfolgungskosten sowieso nicht erstattungsfähig waren.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (21 September 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> ... in Absprache mit dem Kunden


Mit welchem Kunden? Mit *wem* will liberECO etwas abgesprochen haben, wenn es sich bei dem angeblichen Kunden um *ein nicht existentes Unternehmen* handelt. Mit Phantomen kann man keine Verträge schließen.


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> liberECO .... Mit Phantomen kann man keine Verträge schließen.


Andere Frage: ...gibt es überhaupt einen Vertrag im herkömmlichen Sinne? Inkassoaufträge werden heute online und per eMail erstellt, per Zuruf so zu sagen! Die beteiligten Partner kennen sich zumeist gar nicht und wissen auch nichts über einander. Inkassosozietäten haben oft nur ein unzureichendes Risikomanagement und prüfen den Auftrag erst dann, wenn sich Beschwerden der "Schuldner" häufen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (22 September 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> Inkassoaufträge werden heute online und per eMail erstellt, per Zuruf so zu sagen!


Wie schon bei den Forderungen der Proinkasso für ein Phantom namens "Tipp-House".


----------

